# Snow makes people stupid



## redsox4life

Middle of a snow storm.....what do you do? Good sized storm, 8-14"...still snowing. Municipal and private plow trucks are everywhere.

Well this lady apparently thinks it's the perfect time to pull her kid down the middle of the road on a tube


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, other than not having a flashing beacon strapped to her head, it seems pretty normal to what we have around here.


It's mandatory in NJ that they have a flashing amber light on their heads when performing the "toddler in a rubber sled" act.

NJ: 2019:14 (1)a.3


----------



## redsox4life

Honestly surprised mass doesn't have that law.

Oh wait.....nah only us businesses get regulated...the average person can do whatever they want no matter how stupid.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

redsox4life;1952876 said:


> Honestly surprised mass doesn't have that law.
> 
> Oh wait.....nah only us businesses get regulated...the average person can do whatever they want no matter how stupid.


I think that's how it works everywhere....federally, state wide, local.... it's all the same to me.

Looks like she's just having a little fun with the kid. Don't see the problem unless she's challenging the vehicles, or out in the dark doing it... but that's just me.

I might even pull up along side her and check out her tookass.......


----------



## White Gardens

Dogplow Dodge;1952877 said:


> Looks like she's just having a little fun with the kid. Don't see the problem unless she's challenging the vehicles, or out in the dark doing it... but that's just me.


I have to agree, way better than most parents just sitting inside all day long and letting the kid play video games.

Lets Go American Obesity! Thumbs Up

......


----------



## allagashpm

We had a blizzard a little bit ago and for some reason bowdoin college didnt cancel classes. People walking right down the middl of the road with graders and loaders trying to get by them.


----------



## redsox4life

allagashpm;1952886 said:


> We had a blizzard a little bit ago and for some reason bowdoin college didnt cancel classes. People walking right down the middl of the road with graders and loaders trying to get by them.


That's common too. Sidewalks aren't shoveled but roads are plowed (or in the process of being plowed) so people walk down the road.

I don't like that either but at least I understand it. As long as they're going somewhere important, work for example. If they're just going to dunkin donuts for a coffee than I want them killed.


----------



## JoeG3

At least you can see her. One night during this last blizzard I almost hit a guy who was dressed in all black on a black snowmobile racing down the street. Almost backed right over him clearing my driveway.


----------



## redsox4life

JoeG3;1952899 said:


> At least you can see her. One night during this last blizzard I almost hit a guy who was dressed in all black on a black snowmobile racing down the street. Almost backed right over him clearing my driveway.


Which I'm sure would've been labeled your fault, even with strobes and a reverse alarm


----------



## JoeG3

redsox4life;1952928 said:


> Which I'm sure would've been labeled your fault, even with strobes and a reverse alarm


No kidding. Luckily I saw a shadow moving and stopped.


----------



## oldmankent

She can't walk on the sidewalk. Its 6' deep. I feel people's pain. They need to get out and get fresh air.


----------



## nixray

Or what about the joggers/runners on the side of the road in the early am (daybreak) that won't move over for us!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

I dont see any thing stupid about this... Wanna know whats stupid someone going out in a blizzard with a car that would get stuck in an inch of snow


----------



## tooch420

xgiovannix12;1953233 said:


> I dont see any thing stupid about this... Wanna know whats stupid someone going out in a blizzard with a car that would get stuck in an inch of snow


exactly! lol ,,,People ARE stupid!


----------



## On a Call

Beats the guy here in Detroit that was skiing behind the van down the street in traffic. I mean...she is smarter.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Now here's a guy from UTAH that was stupid because of snow






http://photographyisnotacrime.com/2015/01/body-cam-captures-moments-utah-cop-killed-man/

Hit a cop with a shovel, and you get what you deserve..... although I'm sure there is someone out there that feels otherwise..


----------



## redsox4life

Dogplow Dodge;1955065 said:


> Now here's a guy from UTAH that was stupid because of snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographyisnotacrime.com/2015/01/body-cam-captures-moments-utah-cop-killed-man/
> 
> Hit a cop with a shovel, and you get what you deserve..... although I'm sure there is someone out there that feels otherwise..


After watching the video, I think it would be the LACK of snow that made that guy crazy


----------



## On a Call

Dogplow Dodge;1955065 said:


> Now here's a guy from UTAH that was stupid because of snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographyisnotacrime.com/2015/01/body-cam-captures-moments-utah-cop-killed-man/
> 
> Hit a cop with a shovel, and you get what you deserve..... although I'm sure there is someone out there that feels otherwise..


Yeah

I am guessing if he would have said, Okay officer, I will head home. Things would have ended better that day for all involved .


----------



## ggb6259

redsox4life;1952892 said:


> That's common too. Sidewalks aren't shoveled but roads are plowed (or in the process of being plowed) so people walk down the road.
> 
> I don't like that either but at least I understand it. As long as they're going somewhere important, work for example. If they're just going to dunkin donuts for a coffee than I want them killed.


LMAO....prsport


----------



## mkwl

tooch420;1954983 said:


> exactly! lol ,,,*People ARE stupid!*


*
*
This is my favorite phrase- going to have it engraved on my tombstone LOL


----------



## JTVLandscaping

If I weren't plowing I'd be the guy doing donuts in the Home Depot lot while you try to plow it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

JTVLandscaping;1955755 said:


> If I weren't plowing I'd be the guy doing donuts in the Home Depot lot while you try to plow it.


That dudes timing was way COOL !






:laughing::laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;1955763 said:


> That dudes timing was way COOL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


lol cant never get tired of that video it has so much win in it :laughing:


----------



## tastebeer

redsox4life;1952815 said:


> Middle of a snow storm.....what do you do? Good sized storm, 8-14"...still snowing. Municipal and private plow trucks are everywhere.
> 
> Well this lady apparently thinks it's the perfect time to pull her kid down the middle of the road on a tube


You can't fix STUPID!!!


----------



## jonniesmooth

We have a large (20+) group of morning joggers in town. Early morning, 5:00 take up the whole lane. In their lime green and orange reflective vests. Join a gym for the winter, idiots!


----------



## tjctransport

at 3 am i saw a group of idiots speeding around the lots. 2 jeep grand cherokees went up the road with the rev limiters pinging, followed by a acura suv, and a chevy s10. a few seconds later a new dodge diesel dually went flying up the road. about 10 minutes later they all came flying out with the doge in the lead, followed by one of the jeeps, and then the acura. 

they all went powersliding into the turn with about 20ft between them at around 30 mph. the dually spun out, the jeep hit it driver side doors into the grill of the dodge taking out the nose, and the acura slammed ass end first into the passenger side of the jeep. the jeep and the acura had to be towed away.
i really wished i could have been there as the idiots had to explain to mommy and daddy why their new cars were wrecked. 


every storm we get at least 2 idiots who hit the lots to do donuts, but they are usually little tuner type cars. and like clockwork, at least one gets stuck and has to call a wrecker to pull them out. 
.


----------



## 3bladz

I can't believe how many people I see out jogging at 4 am in the snow. It would be helpful if they used that energy to shovel the public walks in front of their house


----------



## doh

I use to stop and help usually older people stuck in an intersection at 4:00am, only to find them stuck in the next intersection after doing my plow job.

So I stopped stopping. Where are they going @ 4:00 am anyways?

This year I drove by an Impala She was sitting part way up a little grade, lights on in the middle of the street. Lights on and 4 ways flashing.

I drove by and then stopped and backed up. Rolled the window down and offered to plow behind her so she could back down and take a run at the slight grade. There was 6-8"s so driving was tough.

She said "there was no use, it won't even move"

Listening with my window down, I didn't hear her Impala even running. I asked her if "the car was running" She got a little P'ed Off, and told me "she hadn't shut it off"

Well it had stalled and after convincing her to try to restart it, she drove away without any help.


----------



## Diesel Dan

doh;1966771 said:


> I use to stop and help usually older people stuck in an intersection at 4:00am, only to find them stuck in the next intersection after doing my plow job.
> 
> So I stopped stopping. Where are they going @ 4:00 am anyways?


I used to pull people out all the time. I don't anymore, I don't see why I'm going to get wet crawling under their car and then get sued because I'm not the wrecker company anyway. Earlier this month we got 12" with a ton of wind, it was NASTY out. I had trouble getting down secondary roads in our states capitol city, with a 3/4 ton, brand new tires, and a V plow + 600lbs in the bed.

I lost count of the MINIVANS I saw stuck. On a Sunday, at 3am. Funny part was I saw a driveway to a bar with I minivan stuck, an escape stuck behind it, and another minivan behind it. All with 4-ways on. Didn't they see the first guy stuck?


----------



## kawasaki guy

On a Call;1954991 said:


> Beats the guy here in Detroit that was skiing behind the van down the street in traffic. I mean...she is smarter.


This one is better!  
[youtube_browser]C6Ruy8UUIWo[/youtube_browser] Hmm... That does not work on here like it does on Lawnsite?

Oh well. Here is a link to it:


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

fast forward to 21 mins they explain it all haha


----------



## Banksy

That's a sweet video, cutshort.


----------



## Plow horse

*Bikes*

I found a whole new group of stupid people! They are out riding Bycicles in the middle of SNOW storms, yes mountain bikes!! " OK" NO JOKE!! Its tough to deal with ******* in cars that should NOT be out on a warm sunny days let alone out in the middle of a snow storm, snow mobilers are just taking advantage of stupid and walkers are taking there LIFE into there hands. Is there NO COMMON SENSE LEFT?????????? wesport


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Plow horse;2038871 said:


> I found a whole new group of stupid people! They are out riding Bycicles in the middle of SNOW storms, yes mountain bikes!! " OK" NO JOKE!! Its tough to deal with ******* in cars that should NOT be out on a warm sunny days let alone out in the middle of a snow storm, snow mobilers are just taking advantage of stupid and walkers are taking there LIFE into there hands. Is there NO COMMON SENSE LEFT?????????? wesport


True and people wonder why people get hit by plows


----------



## jhall22guitar

I saw a guy in his little sports car stuck halfway up his doors in a snowpack in the entrance of an unplowed bank parking lot during a driving ban here in MA a few years ago. His quote was "I need money to get Dunkin for my wife since we are stuck at home for the storm"


----------



## FredG

Dogplow Dodge;1952877 said:


> I think that's how it works everywhere....federally, state wide, local.... it's all the same to me.
> 
> Looks like she's just having a little fun with the kid. Don't see the problem unless she's challenging the vehicles, or out in the dark doing it... but that's just me.
> 
> I might even pull up along side her and check out her tookass.......


Don't bother me how many nice mom's are out there. I'm with you. If there in my way I don't mind waiting for a nice look. You know the kids want to play in the snow.


----------



## jhall22guitar

FredG;2039147 said:


> Don't bother me how many nice mom's are out there. I'm with you. If there in my way I don't mind waiting for a nice look. You know the kids want to play in the snow.


The sad thing is these days kids don't want to be outside no matter what the weather is. Im only 21 and the difference between myself and my younger brothers (20 and 18) is amazing. Both of them would rather side inside playing video games then go outside in the snow, or even out during a nice summers day! Sorry for the rant


----------

